# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Rihapet SUPERNOVA

## reni00

Rihapet SUPERNOVA... nje nder sitet me te medhenje te file .torrent dhe te komunitetit peer2peer
me adresen e re www.newnova.org ne te cilen pronar eshte nje person qe ka kohe ne komunitetin peer 2 peer po qe preferon te rri anonim..

Anunci uficale

----------

